# My shanty pics... and some porn to boot;)



## BOEDY (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice perch....Your lucky to be so close to hamlin, those picks are givin me the itch...Oh by the way, your lucky to be living on "SHAGWAY" too, i can only imagine what goes on on that street....:lol: (always thought that was a funny street name)....Is the pirates cove open in the winter? Fish in the morn. couple cold ones for lunch, back out for the evening bite....


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

BOEDY said:


> ...Oh by the way, your lucky to be living on "SHAGWAY" too, i can only imagine what goes on on that street....:lol: (always thought that was a funny street name...


Wierd name, but I was told it was named after an native american (indian) named Pete Shagwa, who lived in the area. I'm guessing Indian Pete Bayou was also named after him.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice work and great hat trick! :coolgleam


----------



## BOEDY (Dec 2, 2005)

WALLEYEvision said:


> Wierd name, but I was told it was named after an native american (indian) named Pete Shagwa, who lived in the area. I'm guessing Indian Pete Bayou was also named after him.


Ahhh come on......Dont ruin it for me.....:lol: Got some nice gills out of that bayou years ago when i lived that way....Its been a loooong time since ive been on the ice there....


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Mulie- Curious if you "trailered" that out or if the base is built to drag. If the latter could you give us some details on how you constructed the base?


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Great looking shanty! I especially like the beer ledge.

You might want to put a few reflectors on the sides. White shanty against a snowy white background might be tough to see for those on sleds and quads.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Nice shanty, fish, and deer. Did you lose your scooper yet? That thing looks like its itchin to go swimming.


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

Lets see where to start, My ice scccper actually floats... I too love my beer shelf! I did put reflective tape on three sides of the shanty, then I ran out! I actually used a friends shanty sleigh to tow it out with my atv, worked awesome! I did however make the base capable of being towed. Basically just used two pressure treated 2x4x8's and screwed them to a 1/2" sheet of osb plywood. to they stood up tall side up. and then just ran some more 2x4's to connect them together. it seems very strong thus far!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I used to build big heavy shanties when we were spearing. A pain to put out and take off, but real nice to fish out of..Looks good.
We used to heat ours with a small self made wood stove. The more you fish out of it the more ideas for improvements you'll think of.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Surf and Turf...gotta love it!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Got to love that shanty and hitting some nice fish after the work getting it ready. I'm putting mine out on the ice tomorrow.


----------



## TStandish (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice house man, but are you sure your old enough to drink beer:gaga: look's great man good luck this year.


----------

